# best warm boots????



## shoot thru (Dec 5, 2008)

light. waterproof. warm.
looking for something for late season hunting.
and for ice fishing.. lacrosse iceman's are the best ive ever found.
just looking for something lighter that will last more than 1 yr.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

mickey mouse boots. find them cheap at alot of gun shows.
they ain't light, but they are warm.
plus the rubber won't hold scents for deer hunting like some leather boots will


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have the white mickeys and they are the best boots I have ever owned hands down. I use them for hunting, fishing and work after you get used to the weight they are awesome.

Joe


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Mickeys, they are solid rubber so they don't let out any perspiration, if you get socks with 50% merino wool you will be good to go ALL day! And like Jimbo said, they are not light.:sad:


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

jimbo said:


> mickey mouse boots. find them cheap at alot of gun shows.
> they ain't light, but they are warm.
> plus the rubber won't hold scents for deer hunting like some leather boots will


how do they match to size? if i wear a 10......should i buy a 10?

thanks.....


----------



## bushpig (Feb 23, 2009)

Check out bootbay.com

I just checked the site for a pair of boots that I purchased there about two years ago. Wear them for work, snowmobile, and cold weather ice fishing. Lighter that the ice kings and still made by Rocky. Want a second pair so I don't wear out the pair I'm currently using for work. About $109 and I think shipping was free. Only bad thing was that the laces didn't last but I just replaced them with a good military pair of laces (Danner boots) and they have been fine ever since. Waterproof, breathable, but not leather or rubber if that's what you prefer.

If you live near a Gander Mountian they should have them in stock there too.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

jstfish48162 said:


> how do they match to size? if i wear a 10......should i buy a 10?
> 
> thanks.....


Yep, mickeys are the way to go! They run big, but if you like some extra room, order your normal size. I'd go with 10's and thick wool socks. As long as you walk around once in a while on the ice, your feet will stay very warm.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i love my micky"s ..... i never tie them either keep them loose for circulation !

feet will never get cold .... unless you died ..... feet will still be warm a few days later 
in case you come back from the dead.... can atleast walk away !

you might take my gun from my dead cold hands .....you will take my micky boots from nice warm feet !!!
the military made sure the infantry didnt get cold feet !.... during war
now the military just dont go to war anymore where it is cold


----------



## fisher2hunter22 (Sep 5, 2008)

jimbo said:


> mickey mouse boots. find them cheap at alot of gun shows.
> they ain't light, but they are warm.
> plus the rubber won't hold scents for deer hunting like some leather boots will


mickey boots are awesome. if your hunting id go with the black ones


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

*BETA *Mickey mouse boots.

I bought mine about 5 yrs ago on E-bay and 2 years ago bought Son and my wife theirs on there. Last year I found my Dad a pair.
My dad has had problems for years with cold feet and just the other day was out helping his buddy take down his deer stand and called to thank me. It was the first time he had a chance to try them out.
Size.....I wear 10.5 shoes and have 10.5 boots and all you need is 1 pair of gym socks. Yes they run true.
One thing you dont do...but I did:lol:.....is inflate them on the ground....it cuts off circulation but I had to try it.
That feature is stamped on there "only for air plane use" or something like that but I tried it.
DONT be affraid of when they were made.....all of ours are stamped inside 1978.


----------



## thebigwelsh (Apr 1, 2008)

I have cabelas inferno boots. I think they are 2000 gram insulate. They are a lil on the pricey side, but they are light and very warm. If youre like me and the best fishing water is on:xzicon_sm the opposite side of the lake, then you will appreciate the lighter wieght boot.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked up a pair of redball Yukons about 10 years ago. These are by far the warmest boots I have ever owned and very light wieght. They are bulky, but I'm not running a marathon. I have also used Mickeys, they are great as well. If you get a pair, leave the valve alone and also be aware there are alot of fake mickeys out there from Korea. Get the real deal.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

TrekJeff said:


> I picked up a pair of redball Yukons about 10 years ago. These are by far the warmest boots I have ever owned and very light wieght. They are bulky, but I'm not running a marathon. I have also used Mickeys, they are great as well. If you get a pair, leave the valve alone and also be aware there are alot of fake mickeys out there from Korea. Get the real deal.


I'm ready to buy Mickeys when I see your post. Hmmm, I better Google Red Ball Yukons! I found the history of Red Ball, seen all their models of boots and waders but, NO Yukons!! Where might I find a pair and how expensive where they? Thanks!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

You'd be hard pressed to find a pair today. I bought these back in 97. Ebay has a great selection of Mickeys and Bunnies. Bunnies aren't a womans boot, they are the ECW version of the black. The main thing to look for on the Mickeys is that they are made by Bata. I'm actually looking at buying a pair as the soles on my RedBalls are almost gone to a slick.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

TrekJeff said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find a pair today. I bought these back in 97. Ebay has a great selection of Mickeys and Bunnies. Bunnies aren't a womans boot, they are the ECW version of the black. The main thing to look for on the Mickeys is that they are made by Bata. I'm actually looking at buying a pair as the soles on my RedBalls are almost gone to a slick.


 I seem to remember traction problems on the ice with Mickeys! Does anyone have an add-on traction device recommendation? You are correct regarding the facts, ECW? Bunnies or Mickeys, Black or white?? Thank you!!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

foxfire69 said:


> I seem to remember traction problems on the ice with Mickeys! Does anyone have an add-on traction device recommendation? You are correct regarding the facts, ECW? Bunnies or Mickeys, Black or white?? Thank you!!


Yaktrax fit fine. One guy on here put screws in the bottom and said that works well too.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Just got me a pair on e-bay. $24.95 + $11.95 priority shipping. $34:yikes: can't beat that!


----------



## yz250 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a pair of Irish Setters with 2000 grams of thinsulate and they are the warmest boots Iv'e had in a long time and they are very very light, Thay are worth looking into .


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i just got a pair of ranger boot went out today and feet didn't get cold at all..so far i love them lol


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

foxfire69 said:


> I seem to remember traction problems on the ice with Mickeys! Does anyone have an add-on traction device recommendation? You are correct regarding the facts, ECW? Bunnies or Mickeys, Black or white?? Thank you!!



Fox, I broke down and gave myself a Christmas present, bought the White ones through allegahnywholesale
white=bunnie=coldest temp rating -40
Black=Mickey=cold temp rating -20
HT XXL Safty Cleats will fit over Mickeys and at $4.95 a no brainer. I used the smaller size of these on my other boots and they do one heck of a job.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

foxfire69 said:


> If you want Boots...order elsewhere!! I received an email today 12 days after I WON my boots stating that Boots weren't available...WHAT? To make matters worse, I WON a pair of ECW underwear that now is once again unavailable!! I cancelled all and ordered elsewhere! I'm not giving favorable review to them that's for sure!! I have an email from them where they stated "you have entered into a binding contract"!! Well guess what...so did they!!
> 
> Addendum: "Say hello to my little friend"...Ebay,PayPal and Visa!!!!!!!!!!



I'm with you...for the record, FOX and I ordered from the same merchant. BEWARE of Allegheny Surplus.


----------



## wolflaker4life (Jan 11, 2010)

IMO, there is no such thing as a light pair of waterproof warm boots. white/black mickey's are the best boot you will invest in hands down. especially if you get the ones with the air bladder. even if your feet get wet they will not get cold. i usually wear regular hanes sock with mine because they are too warm. wool socks make my feet sweat in those just putting them on. make sure they are made by Bata, like another said, the real deal. also, i have never had a problem with the air bladder cuttin circulation. i got mine last year for $50(i remember having a pair as a kid and never getting cold), i would have paid $200.
you can find them in most army surplus stores. they also make different widths as well, the size alone will be stamped on the heel or for instance 10W, for wide.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I post about these every year. http://www.overshoe.com/recreational/

You can drive in your regular shoes then pull these on when you get there. No more overheated sweaty feet. And these overshoes are by far the lightest things you can find. Warm and waterproof.


----------

